# MACD alerts via email or SMS



## Dai (1 March 2010)

I would like to get alerts to my phone of MACD crossovers. I know several services offer price, volume or news alerts, but can't seem to find anyone offering this type of alert. I only trade CFD's on the Aussie 200, and so that's all I want to be alerted to. Does anyone know of a service provider who can help, or how I could set it up myself?


----------



## Timmy (2 March 2010)

When do you want these alerts?  

If you are checking for crossovers using end-of-day data then setting up a scan with a software program like Metastock or Amibroker (and others), fed with EOD data from a provider like Premium Data, is a very simple and straightforward procedure.

If, on the other hand, you are wanting crossovers on live data (an intra-day crossover, maybe on hourly bars or whatever) then I know Metastock Pro (real-time), fed with live data like eSignal, will send you an email/SMS.  There will be other software programs that will do this too, but Metastock is the one I am familiar with.


----------



## Dai (2 March 2010)

I need them in real time, so I'll have a look at Metastock Pro. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Timmy (2 March 2010)

M'stock Pro is expensive, as is an eSignal feed.  

Check out Spark/Iguana too, might help?
http://www.iguana2.com.au/spark-other

Surprised there has been no other comments on your query ... maybe stay tuned?


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 March 2010)

NT with free SPI data from IB will/can send emails.


----------



## SuperGlue (2 March 2010)

Amibroker can send chart via email.

Never use it before, perhaps with a little programming.....
----------------------

"AmiBroker allows you to define formula-based alerts. When alert is triggered a text can be displayed, user-defined sound played back, e-mail notification can be sent and any external application can be launched. This is all handled by single AlertIF function."


----------



## MRC & Co (2 March 2010)

LOL, MACD alerts.  Now I have heard it all!


----------



## Dai (2 March 2010)

Spark/Iguana only have data while the market is open in Australia. They could do a custom job for me, but not for real time overnight trading.

Trembling Hand - pardon my ignorance, but I'm lost in your acronyms, could you give me more detail please.


----------



## Dai (2 March 2010)

MRC & Co

If I'm making some shocking mistake, could you take a moment to educate me please.


----------



## MRC & Co (2 March 2010)

Dai said:


> MRC & Co
> 
> If I'm making some shocking mistake, could you take a moment to educate me please.




Yes, trading off MACD alerts only is a shocking mistake.  You will get railed, I can guaranatee that.  

Plenty of education on the forum if your willing to do the years it takes to learn.


----------



## lukeaye (2 March 2010)

MRC & Co said:


> Yes, trading off MACD alerts only is a shocking mistake.  You will get railed, I can guaranatee that.
> 
> Plenty of education on the forum if your willing to do the years it takes to learn.




I concur. 

What type of trading are you doing? are you looking at buying stocks and holiding for long term, or day trading?

If you are day trading then i am not aware of any Crosses, that are profitable, otherwise id be using them.

If you want to long term invest on a cross, then EOD (end of day data) should be fine, as you won't miss much. But even then i woudlnt tade a position on a cross.

Have a look at some of the trading strategies and systems started by some of the more experienced traders and see what they do. Use the search tool and have a look. I think there are also some threads which show that crosses don't work. Good luck.


----------

